# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Kwas hialuronowy, wampirzy lifting i obrzek

## Ollcia

Witam, 2 miesiace temu robilam sobie wypelnienia bruzd wargowo-nosowych i dolkow kolo ust kwasem hialuronowym restylane pearlane. Niestety dostalam troche za duzo i w efekcie zrobil mi sie taki "malpi pyszczek" a kolo ust takie 23 male wybrzuszenia. Twarz zrobila sie ogolnie jakby troche ciezka i zaczela opadac. Kiedy sie usmiechalam, zaczelo mi sie marszczyc podd oczami, a takze na nosie, czego nie bylo wczesniej. Miesiac pozxzniej poszlam do innej doktorki w celu wypelnienia doliny lez. Ona od razu zauwazyla, ze mam lekka nadkorekte i zrobila mi wampirzy lifting calej twarzy. Takze wstrzyknela mi resztki osocza pod oczy oraz w gorna czesc policzkow aby sie twarz troche podniosla. Efekt samej skory jest fajny, jest gladka i jakby mlodsza, ale niestety, mam opuchniete policzki, aa mijaa juz miesiacc od tego zabiegu. Chcialabym zrobic hialuronidaze, ale ci, co dawali mi kwas, mowia, ze to nie jest wina perlane i ze po hialuronidazie bede miala wieksze zmarszczki i bruzdy niz przed wypelnieniem, i ze mam jakis problem z zatrzymywaniem wody. Gdy z kolei poszlam do tej doktor, co mi robila lifting, to tez twierdzi, ze po jej zabiegu juz nie powinnam byc spuchnieta i ze moze mam problem z watroba albo z nerkami. Wszystko mozliwe, tylko dlaczego watroba albo nerki zaczely mi szwankowac wlasnie po zabiegach? Boje sie haluronidazy i moglabym poczekac, ale nie wiem, jak dlugo. Czy saa jakies sposoby, aby to przyspieszyc? Ile miesiecy moze to trwac? Zaczelam podgrzewac te miejsca i masowac codziennie, intensywnie sie odcchudzac, pic duzo kawy i palic, ale rano i tak nie moge na siebie patrzec w lustrze.

----------


## AppleBlue

Ja miałam wampirzy lifting  w Dzięgielewska Instytu Oka , a dokładniej miałam zabieg z osoczem  bogatopyłkowym. I nie miałam absolutnie żadnych komplikacji . Nie byłam spuchnięta .Poza tym ten zabieg jest bezinwazyjny i  bezpieczny.Zabieg zakończył się pomyślnie . Co do Ciebie , to zrobiłabym szereg badan .  Moze faktycznie to nerki :/z tego zazwyczaj się puchnie

----------


## AnnaDor

Ja też miałam ten zabieg, w skierniewickim MW Clinic  i również nie miałam żadnych komplikacji. Albo coś źle zrobili albo to jednak kwestia indywidualna problemów ze zdrowiem. Na pewno warto porządnie wybrać gabinet, w sumie to oczywiste ale niektóre z nas czasem kierują się ceną a nie jakoscią zabiegów i potem sa marne efekty. Dziewczyny, samego zabiegu się nie bójcie, jest ok a efekt jest naprawdę świetny.

----------


## pocahontass

Moja mama sobie kiedyś zrobiła wampirzy lifting i bardzo była zadowolona z efektu, lecz bezpośrednio po zabiegiem jeszcze się tak dobrze nie wygląda dopiero parę dni później...

----------


## 100latradosci

5 miesięcy temu miałam zabieg modelowania twarzy w centrum zdrowej skóry Damian. Jestem bardzo zadowolona. Mimo 46 lat wyglądam dużo lepiej i co najważniejsze naturalnie. Dodatkowo skóra jest bardziej napięta i nawilżona. Zdecydowanie polecam.

----------


## Justyna223

wampirzy lifting jest najlepszą opcja dla osob ,które chcą pozbyć się zmarszczek i to w taki spekaktularny sposób. :Wink:  A w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka zrobią to najlepiej  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja często wykonuję zabiegi osoczem bogatopłykowym i nie miałam absolutnie żadnych komplikacji. Lekarz zapewniał, że zabieg jest bezinwazyjny i bezpieczny i tak rzeczywiście było. Może zaboeg wykonywała Ci kosmetyczka, która nie było dobrze przeszkolona? W CMD przyjmują sami specjaliści dlatego tylko tam wykonuję wszystkie zabiegi.

----------


## Paulina Czaplicka

Wampirzy lifting przede wszystkim jest metodą bezinwazyjną. Ja miałamrobiony tego typu zabieg w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka  w Warszawie  :Wink:

----------


## manioczek

Dlatego warto wybierać dobrych specjalistów. Efekt też nie może być przesadzony. Ja ponad rok temu zdecydowałam się na modelowanie twarzy w Centrum Zdrowej Skóry Damian. Twarz wygląda młodziej i co najważniejsze nabrała blasku i świeżości. Dodatkowo mają bardzo miły personel aż chce się wracać.  :Smile:

----------


## LoftowaPani

Zdecydowanie wampirzy lifting  :Wink:  Tez mialam go wykonywany w dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka  :Wink:  Miałam poprawiane okolice szyi oraz okolice oczu  :Wink:

----------


## JagodaPitera

Grunt to mieć wypełniane zmarszczki bezpiecznym preparatem. Na pewno polecam w pierwszej kolejności przejść sie do dobrego gabinetu medycyny estetycznej. Mi trafil sie bardzo dobry lekarz, który polecił mi bardzo, ale to bardzo bezpieczny preparat Restylane.  Bezpieczny, przeszedł chyba najbardziej rygorystyczne testy i jest na rynku już 20 lat  :Wink:

----------


## Scrabble

Ja miałam wampirzy lifting w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka i nie miałam żadnych skutków ubocznych. Zresztą zabieg jest bezinwazyjny własciwie.

----------


## Richevon

Tylko renomowane placówki mogą wykonywać takie zabiegi. Po dwóch miesiącach nie powinno być już opuchlizny, więc warto byłoby się skonsultować z innym specjalistą. Niestety, ale inwazyjne zabiegi zazwyczaj powodują dość długi czas rekonawalescencji, dlatego lepiej korzystać z naturalnych sposobów na zmarszczki - silnych kremów, masaży próżniowych czy zabiegów laserem lub ultradźwiękami.

----------


## Nonkka

Lekka opuchlizna moze byc, ale to powinno bardzo szybko zejśc. Dlatego ważne jest stosowanie dobrych i bezpiecznych produktów jak np kwas hialuronowy Restylane, jest w spisie FDA, wiec jest to produkt przebadany i bezpieczny.

----------


## Kalarepka

Jak sie ktos decyduje na wampirzy lifting to rzeczywiscie nie polecam robic zabiegu gdziekolwiek, ale najpierw poczytac w sieci na temat kliniki bo jednak tutaj w gre wchodza juz powazniejsze tematy zwiazane z komorkami krwi i nie jest to standardowy laser. I sprzet musi byc specjalistyczny z atestami a zwlaszcza lekarz musi sie znac na tym co robi. Mi akurat klinike naturamed w nowym sączy poleciła znajoma, wiec specjalnie jechałam z krakowa. Ale moim zdaniem rekomendacja znajomych to jednak najlepsze źródlo informacji

----------


## paola24

Decydując się na wykonanie zabiegu z zakresu medycyny estetycznej najpierw należy wybrać profesjonalny gabinet i doświadczonego lekarza w tym celu warto skorzystać z portalu klinikiurody

----------


## Celina Er

Ja zdecydowałam się na wygładzanie zmarszczek kwasem hialuronowym. Jestem po zabiegu z użyciem kwasu Restylane  . Miałam nim wypełniane zmarszczki na czole oraz w okolicach oczu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam ostatnio na likwidacji zmarszczek u dr. Katarzyny Bornikowskiej i jestem bardzo zadowolona ( Estell, ul. Bielańska 12  Warszawa). Bardzo polecam tą Panią, naprawdę zna się na rzeczy.

----------


## KarolinaB

Ja się zastanawiałam nad kwasem albo nad botoksem, ale jednak koniec końców zdecydowałam się na zabieg wampirzego liftingu z wykorzystaniem osocza bogatopyłkowego w Dzięgielewska Instytucie oka w Warszawie. Efekty są bardzo dobre a sama metoda bezinwazyjna.

----------


## ulka22

To pewnie tak jak wiekszosc ;p A z tego co mowili mi w klinice beuty skin w radomiu mozna jeszcze wypelniac osoczem białkowym i jest to juz teraz bardzo bezpieczna metoda... Zreszta sporo sie ostatnio mowi o tym wampirzym liftingu pewnie dlatego ze jednak proces regeneracji i przyswajania przebiega szybciej bo to jednak wlasna krew

----------


## Focaccia

Ja miałam wypełniane zmarszczki kwasem hialuronowym a dokładniej był to Restylane. Powiem szczerze, ze efekt bardzo w porządku, naturalny, jak ktos mnie nie znał to w ogóle nie wiedział, że jakiekolwiek zmarszczki miałam  :Wink:

----------


## Bayah

Co kto lubi, ja miałam równiez wypełniane zmarszczki Restylanem. Dokładniej doline łez oraz bruzdę nososwowargową.

----------


## Amazja

Wszystko zależy od tego co komu pasuje  :Smile:  ja mogę się wypowiedzieć na temat wampirzego liftingu bo to miałam przeprowadzane w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Wczesniej też jeszcze miałam  inne zabiegi robione jak blefaroplastyka.

----------


## anetkab

Lifting jest skuteczny, ale trzeba na siebie uważać po zabiegu i nie przeciążać organizmu przez jakiś czas dopóki wszystko się nie zagoi tak jak trzeba.

----------


## Marteczka33

> Wszystko zależy od tego co komu pasuje  ja mogę się wypowiedzieć na temat wampirzego liftingu bo to miałam przeprowadzane w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Wczesniej też jeszcze miałam  inne zabiegi robione jak blefaroplastyka.


Miałam zabieg, ten sam we wspomnianej klinice. Co mogę powiedzieć. Zdecydowałam sie ta metodę, bo uznałam ja dla mnie za najbardziej słuszną. Bardzo w porządku personel medyczny, miła atmosfera. Byłam moze trochę w kropkach itd ;P Bardzo fajnie jeśli chodzi o efekt, poprawiałam okolice szyi oraz czołe i oczu

----------


## Kaoma88

Kwasem hialuronowym miałam powiększane usta, był to dokładnie restylane Kysse, powiekszałam w klinice Dobosz w gdańsku. zmarszczki póki co jeszcze nie ten etap.

----------


## Chasing

Znam osobe która miała kwasem i miała spoko efekt. Ja miałam wamprzy lifting w Dzięgielewska instytucie Oka i tak jak  u osoby zkwasem nie widziałamopuchlizny, u mnie tez nie. Jedynie kropki na początku i tyle. czerwone ;D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

żeby nie było obrzęku albo żeby nie dostać uczulenia, to wtedy najlepiej zastosować wypełnianie kwasem hialuronowym, ja taki zabieg robiłam w klinice dermed w Krakowie i było ok, nie miałam opuchniętej buzi i wyszłam młodsza o kilka lat

----------


## mariaMagda

Miałam zabieg z kwasem restylane, miałam wypełniane bruzdy nosowowargowe czy powiększane usta i wszystko w porządku było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam sam wampirzy lifting w Knack Clinic we Wrocławiu i u mnie żadnych niepożądanych efektów ubocznych nie było. Wręcz przeciwnie, byłam zdziwiona tym jak dobrze i jędrnie moja twarz wyglądała. Dlatego pewnie trzeba wybierać najlepszych lekarzy, tym bardziej polecam dr Knakiewicza.

----------


## promises

Wampirzy lifting - ten zabieg własnie miałam w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka i bardzo polecam. pełen profesjonalizm, efekt taki o jakim mnie zapewniano  :Wink:

----------


## Poduszeczka77

> Wampirzy lifting - ten zabieg własnie miałam w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka i bardzo polecam. pełen profesjonalizm, efekt taki o jakim mnie zapewniano


Ja miałam tutaj nie tylko zabieg wampirzego liftingu, ale też podleczyłam sobie troszke moje oczy. mam kłopoty z ciśnieniem w oku  :Wink:  tutaj zdiagnozowano własnie u mnie ten problem i mam przepisywane krople posorutin.

----------


## Melody88

Nie miałam żadnych obrzęków po kwasie HA. Dodam jeszcze, że miałam mezoterapię igłową z kwasem hiualuronowym w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka. Zabieg został poprawnie przeprowadzony. Widocznie bardzo dużo zależy od tego w jaki sposób zabiegi z użyciem tego kwasu są robione.Ja trafiłam na świetnych lekarzy tutaj.

----------


## OlgaK

> Ja miałam wampirzy lifting  w Dzięgielewska Instytu Oka , a dokładniej miałam zabieg z osoczem  bogatopyłkowym. I nie miałam absolutnie żadnych komplikacji . Nie byłam spuchnięta .Poza tym ten zabieg jest bezinwazyjny i  bezpieczny.Zabieg zakończył się pomyślnie . Co do Ciebie , to zrobiłabym szereg badan .  Moze faktycznie to nerki :/z tego zazwyczaj się puchnie


Ja miałam tutaj zabieg blefaroplastyki, który w tym gabinecie i byłam bardzo zadowolona z efektu. A co do medycyny estteycznej to zabieg z mezoterapii igłowej  :Wink:

----------


## KlaraMo

Bardzo polecam zabieg wykonać w dobrej klinice, nie byle jakiej. Z mojej strony godną polecenia jest klinika Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka w Warszawie. W bardz profesjonalny sposób wykonują zabiegi  :Wink:

----------


## Łucja68

Zabieg wygładzania zmarszczek trzeba wykonywać w renomowanym gabinecie, aby uniknąć powikłań. Akademia Medycyny Estetycznej dr Szczepańska to świetny gabinet. Wykonałam tam zabieg wygładzający zmarszczki twarzy i wyglądam fantastycznie. Polecam ten gabinet.

----------


## Smile88

Miałam ostrzykiwanie kwasem HA w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka. Byłam i jestem nadal zadowolona z efektów. A miałam dokładniej zabieg mezoterapii.

----------


## Katja888

> Miałam ostrzykiwanie kwasem HA w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka. Byłam i jestem nadal zadowolona z efektów. A miałam dokładniej zabieg mezoterapii.


Ja tutaj akurat miałam botoks, a miałam ostrzykiwanie nim lwią zmarszczkę.

----------

